# New router configuration



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Just installed new Actiontec GT784WG and am trying to understand the default firewall settings and which one should I use? , here is a screen shot.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It is best to review the manual so you understand what each setting is about.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

I would like to but no manual was provided and I have searched everywhere onlline to no avail.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

DSL Modem Wireless N Router GT784WN

Click on Support and select contact support. I couldn't find anything except the quick setup guide [pretty useless]. Hopefully support and send you the right direction for the manual.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is the response I received from Actiontec:

The Firewall setting in the GT784WNV user interface allows you to control both the Inbound and Outbound firewall. In most setups, it is not necessary to change this setting. The modem's Inbound firewall is always active and cannot be turned off. Unless you desire to block specific services from being accessible by computers connected to the modem, it is not advised to alter the settings on the Firewall Settings page.


----------



## rodb (Jan 25, 2008)

So should I use the default setting or one of the other options and why?


----------

